# Solved: web site not displaying correctly on my pc



## sabledog (Apr 23, 2001)

i have a couple of web sites that i created.. on other computers it works and looks fine.. on my home computer they are all mess up.. it like the items on the sites have switch positions, sorta like things have been compacted together... dont know if that is understandable... i just reformated my pc and this is the first time ive been on the sites and notice the problems... others also have told me the site looks fine also... im running vista home prem. 32bit ... im using ie 7 and ff 3.0.5 .. it does the same thing in both browsers... please help...thanks
sd

sites are

www.go.to/6ss and www.go.to/6bms


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

They look fine to me. Try clearing your cache and cookies. If the problem is still occurring, can you try taking a screenshot?


----------



## sabledog (Apr 23, 2001)

i hope i attached these screen shots correctly on the 6bms site the heading are wrong... the top heading should be happy new year... i wrote on the 6ss attachment..

also i cleared cookies and all last night... did nothing...

thanks


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm seeing exactly what you're seeing in the screenshot, so it must be a problem with the site. "Happy New Year" simply isn't there.


----------



## sabledog (Apr 23, 2001)

looks like it supposed to on my xp machine and all the xp machines at school...could it be a vista problem


----------



## sabledog (Apr 23, 2001)

found this ...sounds like my problem...
http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...e5-9066-ff339520171f&cat=&lang=&cr=&sloc=&p=1


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Ugh, I found the problem. The "Happy New Year" text is in VML, a technology that is proprietary to Microsoft products like Internet Explorer and Word. You'll only be able to view the VML markup in IE. I'm guessing you made this page in Word or another Office product?

Word is *the worst* possible product out there for making webpages. The code it creates makes me want to shrivel up and die. 

VML is officially supported in IE 7, but it's such a crap technology that I'm not surprised it's not working correctly. If you want everyone to be able to view your site correctly, you need to get rid of all of the VML on the page and replace them with images instead.

Right now, I can't see half of the stuff on the page because it's using VML or deprecated markup (that's a huge problem with your page too, but for now the VML is the main issue as far as the "Happy New Year" text is concerned.)


----------



## sabledog (Apr 23, 2001)

yes i used frontpage to create the sites.. and those are word art banners as my topic headings ..... Happy new year and so forth... im running ie 7 on my xp eee pc and the site looks like the way i created it... also at school im running ie 7 on xp... looks fine there also... my pc here at home is vista... and of course does not display correctly... it displayed fine before i reformated and reinstalled ... are you running vista also... now this also does it in firefox 3.0.5... have you heard of any other issues with vista and this problem so you think that changing those vml objects will fix the problems...


----------



## sabledog (Apr 23, 2001)

IT IS FIXED..... THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP..... I WENT AHEAD AND REMOVED THOSE VML ITEMS AND JUST USED TEXT WITH DIFFERENT FONTS... JUST RE UPLOADED BOTH PAGES AND THEY LOOK GREAT... AGAIN THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO INVESTIGATE.. IT IS REALLY APPRECIATED...
HAVE A GOOD THURSDAY AND WEEKEND..
SABLEDOG... :up:


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, you could try to fix the issue on your individual computer, but as you found out it is easier to just get rid of the VML. 

Glad you got it fixed.


----------

